# Snow, Glorious Snow!



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here at the far, upper, left-hand corner of the contiguous United States, we are finally having some winter.
There's been snow, on and off, for the past three days, and it looks as if there'll be about three more days of it.
We'll stay home, thank you.

Right now, there's only approximately four inches of white loveliness, but more is falling as I write this.
Last night, it was gorgeous ski-able powder, but today it's big, fat, sledding-snow flakes.

Our island's power went out on Saturday night, as a tree fell on the main feed lines. It was off until late Sunday morning.
But now everything is working.

We have lots of wood stacked, right by our kitchen door.
So far, we needed to run both stoves only to make up for the power-out, for about a half-day.
Our big living-room stove is doing very well at keeping us toasty-warm.

And, oh, it's so beautiful outside!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We're supposed to get a dusting of it tonight. Glad I got my ride in yesterday.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve quit using the nasty 4 letter word.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Up here at the 45th parallel we are getting 3" to 5" every other day and I am ready for Al Gores' foolish dreams to come true!

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I hear ya. My deck platform is between 48" and 55" above the yard (depending on where you measure from), and I've just been pushing the white stuff off the side, under the lowest deck rail, since October. Well, the piles along the sides of the deck are now higher than the deck itself, so I'll be lifting and throwing it over the rail, one scoop at a time, for the rest of the winter. My back REALLY doesn't like me doing that...

Oh well, only a couple of more months until the melt really gets going.
It'll probably be gone by late April, early May at the latest.
Except for the mall parking-lot snow mountains.
They'll still be here until June...


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Last year we didn't open the range road until the 3rd of May. So far this year lots of snow but some melting in between. But up on the range, about 1.5 feet. And on top of that, this weather keeps my Triumphs in the garage and me and my firearms in the house. But Florida beckons in about a month.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I measure my age in summers, when not Speaking To Government. The seasons are easy to distinguish here. Snow has a use: to glorify summer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Snow's still fallin'. We're up to about 12", now.
Wood stove's chuggin' along. We're toasty warm.
And the view out of our big windows is gorgeous!

About 50 kids are a'slippin' and a'slidin' down our unplowed road and the hills below our house.
I'm envious of their energy: I can't pull a sled up the snow-covered hillside any more.
Jean and I could only go down once. Then we'd be stuck.
But it's fun to watch.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The snowbanks where I stack my snow are near eye level. In the yard it's near 2'. I am ready to migrate south.

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Goldwing as long as you leave that stuff there. You would love riding in the mountains


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I do not like snow. If I never saw it again, I wouldn't miss it. But then, I'm Southern so that shouldn't come as any surprise.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You don't like snow.
I don't like horseflies and mosquitoes.

I think we balance out.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it takes a strong character to bear sub zero temps and blizzard conditions. We don't have a lot of snakes, lizards, cockroaches, or people living under bridges up here. 

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Down here in Florida, can't find any snow, oops found something,lol


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You don't like snow.
> I don't like horseflies and mosquitoes.
> 
> I think we balance out.


Around here, the mere whisper or hint of snow brings on the liquid brine salt spreader trucks and then you get that crap all over your vehicles and in places where you really don't want it to be.

Snow = cold = messy roads = shoveling driveways and sidewalks = salt and sand on streets = just a general mess.

Give me 85 to 90 degree days and I am one happy boy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it's snowing again.
There's about a half-inch sticking on the ground, which is weird because the air temperature is above 35°F.

But, weird or not, it's beautiful to look at.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

You all guys and gals can have all the snow you want, I dont want any of it! Just saying!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah. It must be difficult for even a spongemonkey to brachiate through snow-covered pine boughs.

"In the jungle,
The mighty jungle,
The spongemonkey
Swings tonight..."

(A-wimoweh, a-wimoweh...)


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Uh, no, I dont think so! Makes me cold just looking at that pic. Hold on a minute while I go put on a coat!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

wirenut said:


> View attachment 16999


That's what happens when the temp peeks above 35 degrees for the first time in 4 months...

.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

DJ Niner said:


> That's what happens when the temp peeks above 35 degrees for the first time in 4 months...
> 
> .


I also think this might be alcohol related...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

wirenut said:


> I also think this might be alcohol related...


Yeah.........most definitely.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm thinking here as well..........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I think he goes by the name of Harley John.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> I'm thinking here as well..........
> 
> View attachment 17006


I am like, WHAT? Well, at least his head will be dry and maybe warm.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That mini-tent covers his own personal barf hole.
It takes up no more space, when packed, than does a can of brew.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you can convince yourself that your head is warm, convincing the rest of your body is a piece of cake.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> If you can convince yourself that your head is warm, convincing the rest of your body is a piece of cake.


I would like to convince myself that my ex does not have a cold heart but, I dont see that happening in my life time.  That is why she is an ex!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well in my area we have repel the northern invasion again 50s today 71 by Sunday The south turning green again.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Well in my area...The south turning green again.


And the Northwest is turning green too...with envy.
Will spring ever show up, up here?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, we got whacked today with at least 8"-10", and that'll probably total a foot of heavy "heart attack" snow by tomorrow morning. I did a preliminary pass with the snowblower at around 4PM so my wife could get out, and in the hour it took me to do that, the deck I cleared at the start of my outing picked up another inch, so at that time it was falling at around one inch an hour.

It looks to be nice and clear (albeit a bit cooler) on Monday, and then they're saying we might get another storm on Tuesday/Wednesday -- but that might be freezing rain/ice-storm. 

*sigh*
I'm ready for spring...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Slight chance of some snow flurries in a couple of days. Down to 5500' or so. That would include us.

Even if we get some, it won't stick around long.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

It was nice and warm today in my area. No rain and no snow. Temp was 78*.


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

pic said:


> Down here in Florida, can't find any snow, oops found something,lol


You have a point there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm thinking here as well..........
> 
> View attachment 17006


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

He's snorting or smoking meth, maybe cocaine. 
HD head camp


----------

